# boca a oreja



## krolaina

Hola:

Estoy leyendo un libro donde me ha aparecido esta expresión.

Os pongo la frase: "En Boston, los hogares de ayuda a los soldados eran gestionados localmente, de manera extraoficial y sin más publicidad que el *boca a oreja* de los veteranos que recurrían a ellos".

¿No sería boca a boca?. La publicidad boca a boca es una de las formas en que más rápido llega a oídos de alguien algo determinado pero...boca a oreja? ¿Sería lo mismo? ¿Alguien lo ha oído o utilizado?.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Adahy

¡Hola! 

Supongo que es cuestión de estilo del autor. Nunca había escuchado la frase pero, la verdad, si lo piensas, tiene sentido. Las cosas no se pasan de boca a boca literalmente. Sino que pasan de boca de alguien a oreja del otro. Y así... 

Saludos =)


----------



## esfera

Creo que es una traducción literal del inglés, pero en castellano no es correcto. La expresión española es boca a boca


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

esfera said:


> Creo que es una traducción literal del inglés, pero en castellano no es correcto. La expresión española es boca a boca


 
No creo, en inglés, que yo sepa, nuestro "de boca en boca" es "word of mouth". 

A ver, las cosas, por lógica, pasan de la boca de uno a la oreja de otro y de la boca de este otro a la oreja de otro, y así sucesivamente... Pero sí es cierto que aquí hablamos de que las cosas se pasan "de boca en boca".

Por cierto, yo diría que el "boca a boca" es otra cosa, ¿no?


----------



## esfera

pero en inglés existe hand to mouth  "mano a boca" y esta nueva expresión tal como comentábamos en otro foro ya empieza a ser oida. "mouth to mouth".

Como tú me corregías con toda la razón, pues como estoy medio dormida ni me he fijado, la correcta forma en castellano es "de boca en boca". perdona por la metedura de pata.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

esfera said:


> pero en inglés existe hand to mouth "mano a boca" y esta nueva expresión tal como comentábamos en otro foro ya empieza a ser oida. "mouth to mouth".
> 
> Como tú me corregías con toda la razón, pues como estoy medio dormida ni me he fijado, la correcta forma en castellano es "de boca en boca". perdona por la metedura de pata.


 
Tranquila, Esfera, "quien tiene boca se equivoca"  ¡Y todos tenemos boca! ¿No?

Feliz jornada dominguera a todos


----------



## krolaina

Bueno, el libro está en español...obviamente.

Sí, de boca en boca es lo que diríamos. Me estoy liando...no sé de dónde habrá salido este boca a oreja...

Boca a boca/de boca en boca... ¿lo consideramos igual? Ay...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Bueno, el libro está en español...obviamente.
> 
> Sí, de boca en boca es lo que diríamos. Me estoy liando...no sé de dónde habrá salido este boca a oreja...
> 
> Boca a boca/de boca en boca... ¿lo consideramos igual? Ay...


 
Igual me equivoco, querida Carolina, pero, no sé, yo creo que el "boca a boca" es lo que le hacen a uno cuando está medio muerto, ¿no? 

No sé: yo, para lo de la difusión de algo, digo "que va *de* boca *en* boca"... 

A ver qué nos dice la gente...


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Igual me equivoco, querida Carolina, pero, no sé, yo creo que el "boca a boca" es lo que le hacen a uno cuando está medio muerto, ¿no?


 
¡Es verdad! Se me había pasado en ese contexto. ¡Pero qué lista es mi niña!.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ya sabes, Carolina, que con esto de la lengua, una le empieza a dar vueltas y al final duda de todo... 

O sea que, por favor, no me hagas caso: yo creo que una cosa es el boca a boca y otra, el ir de boca en boca; pero mejor esperar a más opiniones, ¡que yo no soy la RAE! ¡Ni mucho menos! ¡Y más siendo "catalaneta"!


----------



## lamartus

Hola gente:
Yo siempre dije "boca a boca" hasta que hace años alguien me corrigió duramente diciéndome que las cosas van "de boca a oreja". Después de eso, lo he escuchado bastante en contextos hablados. 
Ahora alterno ambas expresiones aunque me parece mucho más lógica la segunda. Lo de "boca a boca" me suena cada día más a maniobra de resucitación.

¡Feliz domingo a todos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

lamartus said:


> Lo de "boca a boca" me suena cada día más a maniobra de resucitación.


 
Ja ja ja


----------



## Bonjules

Hola todos,
seri'a lo mismo 'de boca en boca' y 'darse la lengua'?
(como, gente hablando de ti)
saludos


----------



## krolaina

De boca en boca y dar a la lengua.

No, no es lo mismo.

Mira, decir algo de boca en boca (o de boca a oreja) significa que la gente va contando "en cadena" una misma cosa... 

Mientras que dar a la lengua significa hablar sin parar.

Espero que esta explicación chapucera te oriente.


----------



## esfera

insisto en que yo nunca he oido ni diría boca a oreja. es de boca en boca. Ir de boca en boca.

Boca a boca. Sólo para hacer la respiración.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

esfera said:


> insisto en que yo nunca he oido ni diría boca a oreja. es de boca en boca. Ir de boca en boca.


 
Bueno, esfera, yo no sería tan contundente por si las moscas... Que no hayamos oído nunca algo no significa que no pueda existir... Lo mejor será esperar a ver qué nos dicen otros compañeros...


----------



## grandluc

hola chicos, pero sí es un galicismo... Aquí decimos "le bouche à oreille" cuando circula la información, y "faire du bouche à bouche" cuando reanimamos a una persona.


----------



## esfera

merci beaucoup Grandluc!!


----------



## Lullaby_

Tiene mucho más sentido la expresión "de boca a oreja". Las noticias pasan de la boca del emisor a la oreja del receptor primero, ¿no?.  Si no hay audición de por medio, dudo que llegue....!
De boca en boca, !difícil comunicación!
Otro asunto es si hablamos de expresiones tales como "en boca de todos" etc. Pero yo me quedo con el "de boca a oreja".


----------



## esfera

una cosa es que tenga más sentido y otra cosa es que exista. 

nO SÉ YO SIGO CON LA DUDA


----------



## esfera

SEGÚN EL DICCIONARIO DE LA rEAL aCADEMIA:

andar de BOCA en BOCA una noticia o un asunto.

1. loc. verb. Saberse de público, estar divulgado.


----------



## krolaina

esfera said:


> una cosa es que tenga más sentido y otra cosa es que exista.
> 
> nO SÉ YO SIGO CON LA DUDA


 
Yo también sigo un poquillo dudosa...

Algunos habéis comentado que lo lógico sería de boca a oreja puesto que llega al oído de alguien, sin embargo creo que también podría entenderse de boca en boca... un asunto puede ir de boca en boca hasta que me llega a mi (a mi oreja). No sé si atreverme a decir que son dos cosas diferentes...


----------



## lamartus

Yo diría que se dan las tres en contextos diferentes. Pongo ejemplos:

- La noticia va de boca en boca. Pronto la sabrá toda la ciudad.
- ¿No te has enterado? Está en boca de todos. Es difícil no haberlo oído.
- No hicieron publicidad del evento. Lo que funciona en esta ciudad es el boca oreja.

Así lo veo yo y así lo escuché (no siempre, para variar ). Pero efectivamente entiendo que la tercera es minoritaria ya que sois muchos los que decís que no la habéis oído.

Saluditos para todos.


----------



## bb008

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja ja ja


 

Hola:

Yo lo creó también, "dale respiración boca a boca"...(resucitación) y de boca en boca (hacer el bendito teléfono que explicaban en clase de castellano JAJAJAJAJAJAJ esto es para reírse... te contaban algo pegadito a la oreja (de boca a oreja)... y lo ibas pasando (de boca en boca) y al final el mensaje era distinto de lo que dijo la primera persona que paso la comunicación), entendieron JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ...

Por cierto en Venezuela se usa de boca en boca (hay un programa de chismes faranduleros con ese nombre)...


----------



## chics

Bonjules said:


> ¿sería lo mismo 'de boca en boca' y 'darse la lengua'?


 
No, *darle a la lengua* es hablar (mucho). No se refiere a transmitir una información. Por ejemplo, una película poco promocionada tiene muchos espectadores gracias al *boca a oreja*, significa que algunos la vieron y comentaron a sus amigos que les gustó, los amigos la recomndaron a otros, etc. Pero puedes ir al cine con un amigo y no enterarte de nada por que él no paraba de *darle a la lengua* durante la película, charlaba contínuamente.

Por último, *irse de la lengua* es hablar demasido, ser indiscreto.


----------



## Like an Angel

¿Pero cómo hacés para que la noticia -o lo que fuere- se propague? Si llega a tus oídos y ahí queda ¿qué publicidad lograría? Nunca antes había escuchado/leído *de boca a oreja*, y siempre he utilizado *de boca en boca*, que no me parece incorrecto para nada. Está bien que en el medio tiene que haber una oreja, pero si hago oídos sordos  no va a salir de mi boca y nadie se va a enterar de la noticia ¿no? Entonces lo que se hace es transmitir algo de boca en boca, la noticia pasa por los labios de todos, se propaga de boca en boca para poder ser escuchada por los oídos de todos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
La frase española tradicional es _de boca en boca_, de boca a oreja es un galicismo y tiene tanta lógica como la española, no más; una noticia pasa de unos a otros porque las sucesivas personas la cuentan y las orejas no hablan. El _boca a boca_ es para reanimar a un exangüe.
Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡, UBE!


----------



## azulines

hola, si me puedo permitir esta expresion se utiliza en el lenguaje de marketing  para indicar una forma de publicidad;
por ejemplo a menudo se puede leer:
""Una de las fórmulas más baratas (en teoría) de dar a conocer un producto es a través del *boca a oreja*.......""
""El reciente desarrollo de esta modalidad de marketing se debe en gran parte al enorme desarrollo de herramientas que apoyan la conversación *boca a oreja""
*en cualquier sitio de marketing usted pueden encontrar esta expresion
ciao a todos


----------



## chics

Utilizamos habitualmente *de boca en boca* pero es verdad que en marqueting se utiliza el concepto "*boca a oreja*" como explica azulines. En este caso algunos lo consideran un tecnicismo.

Entonces acabo mis ejemplos cinematográficos con: _La belleza de la protagonista ha pasado de *boca en boca* y se dice que es el principal aliciente para ver la película._


----------



## krolaina

Así que un galicismo, ¿eh? Bueno, bueno, ya va quedando más claro...y de repente llega Azulines y nos cuenta que también en Italia se usa el "de boca a oreja"!. Me parece de lo más interesante!


----------



## azulines

krolaina said:


> Así que un galicismo, ¿eh? Bueno, bueno, ya va quedando más claro...y de repente llega Azulines y nos cuenta que también en Italia se usa el "de boca a oreja"!. Me parece de lo más interesante!



hola !
por la verdad yo no dije que en Italia se usa de boca a oreja. Yo dije que se usa en Espana. Hasta hay un sitio de marketing que se llama de "boca a oreja".
En italiano esta expresion se puede traducir con:
*passaparola*


----------



## xeneize

No se puede dudar de que exista, ya que los compañeros lo acaban de demostrar. Lo dicen, así que sí existe, y tiene mucha lógica.
Sin embargo, eso de "boca a oreja" no se oye mucho (yo no lo oí nunca).
Lo que está en boca de todos, es "de boca en boca" 
Saludos


----------



## krolaina

azulines said:


> hola !
> por la verdad yo no dije que en Italia se usa de boca a oreja. Yo dije que se usa en Espana. Hasta hay un sitio de marketing que se llama de "boca a oreja".
> En italiano esta expresion se puede traducir con:
> *passaparola*


 
Azulines, te leí fatal. Perdona porque lo interpreté muy mal. Passaparola (pasa palabra,no?) indica un poco lo que venimos diciendo; que las palabras pasan (en teoría a oídos de los demás), así que lo de "boca a oreja" os prometo que no tengo idea de dónde salió.


----------



## Deborochka

esfera said:


> una cosa es que tenga más sentido y otra cosa es que exista.
> 
> nO SÉ YO SIGO CON LA DUDA



Hola a todos:

"Lo correcto es _boca a boca_ (o, con valor adverbial, _de boca en boca_); _boca a oreja_ tal vez sea un catalanismo (y mal traducido, pues _bocaorella _en todo caso sería «boca a oído», ya que la oreja no puede percibir sonidos).La repetición de una misma palabra con una preposición para expresar continuidad o encadenamiento no es rara: _de mano en mano, día a día, casa por casa_... En este caso, la idea subyacente es que unas personas cuentan lo que otras les han contado antes."
Fundéu dixit


----------



## Ludaico

Mesonero Romanos nos explicaba en el siglo XIX la manera en que los forasteros que venían a Madrid ya tenían conocimiento de la casa particular en que se habían de hospedar.



> Es también inmemorial costumbre en Madrid (donde hablamos) que la tal Patrona sea viuda legítima y de legítimo consorcio de un empleado de Correos o en Loterías; que tenga señalada su pensión de doce reales por el Monte Pío, y que éste la deba treinta o más mensualidades por pura piedad; que conserve de su antiguo estado matrimonial algunos pequeños ahorros, y tales cuales muebles y ropa blanca, con que acudir al servicio de los comensales; y que en fin, por su economía, su religiosidad y buenos modales, vea acrecer su reputación, pasando *de boca en boca* de los forasteros, los cuales, de regreso a su pueblo, no podrán menos de recomendar a todo viniente a la corte la casa y persona de D.ª Escolástica o D.ª Celedonia.
> (Ramón de Mesonero Romanos. _Escenas y tipos matritenses_, 1842-1851.)


REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [21-3-2013]


----------



## hual

Hola,

La expresión _de boca en boca_ se usa refiriéndose a algo que todos o una gran cantidad de personas conocen, mientra que _el boca a oreja_ denota únicamente el medio de transmisión oral, o sea sin que se usen otros canales de comunicación, como si dijéramos _por_ _recomendación_.


----------



## Namarne

hual said:


> La expresión _de boca en boca_ se usa refiriéndose a algo que todos o una gran cantidad de personas conocen...


Yo también lo entiendo así, o parecido. Algo que está de boca en boca es que es algo conocido, de dominio público y de lo que todo el mundo habla. Pero si alguien dice que algo "_va_ de boca en boca", se entiende que es una noticia que corre de una persona a otra, o que es un chisme "de rabiosa actualidad". 
Y si una película acaba siendo un éxito sin apenas promoción, se dice que ha funcinado el boca a boca. (En este caso yo también he oído lo del "boca a oreja", aunque menos).

Por cierto, de esa respuesta de la Fundéu (post 35) me ha sorprendido sobre todo lo que dice de la oreja y el oído. Me parece que la metáfora y la metonimia deben ser de las pocas figuras retóricas que conocemos legos como yo, por lo que me parece muy raro que no las conozcan ellos. Es para decirles que tampoco es la boca la que emite sonidos, sino las cuerdas vocales.


----------



## Jaime Bien

No sé de dónde salió lo del "boca a oreja". Me parece, con perdón, una de aquellas estupideces que alguien cree que tienen sentido y que inevitablemente encuentran seguidores que piensan "Ah, es verdad". En español, la expresión "de boca en boca" significa que algo se ha ido propagando de una persona a otra, sin necesidad de medios masivos: yo se lo he dicho a alguien, ese alguien a otro y así sucesivamente. Y lo que comunica a otra persona es la voz, la boca, aunque en el medio esté el oído, la oreja. Esa es nuestra lógica, válida como otras. Y la expresión para indicar que algo se ha transmitido "de boca en boca" es que ha funcionado "el boca a boca".


----------



## cbrena

Jaime Bien said:


> Y la expresión para indicar que algo se ha transmitido "de boca en boca" es que ha funcionado "el boca a boca".


 Concuerdo. No encontraba cómo plasmar esa idea.


----------



## Colchonero

Creo que el origen de este asunto está en uno de los "dardos" que publicó el maestro Lázaro Carreter. Se burlaba en él de aquellos que usan mal expresiones hechas. Decía, por ejemplo, que había escuchado _en olor de multitudes_ por _en loor de multitudes; _y señalaba con toda razón que el olor de las multitudes era una asquerosidad y no una aclamación pública. Del mismo modo contaba que el _de boca en boca_ se había convertido en _de boca a boca, _cosa que puede ser muy agradable pero que no expresa lo mismo; y creo recordar que en ese mismo artículo comentaba de pasada que lo correcto sería _de boca a oreja_; pero lo hacía como una broma: se ve que la propuesta humorística de Lázaro tuvo éxito.


----------



## Selyd

Hola!
En ucraniana nosotros decimos "de boca a boca" o "de boca indentro boca".
Cuando queremos subrayar que un noticio vuela de una persona a otras.
Las orejas de segunda persona son solamente rimedio y nada mas.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Del mismo modo contaba que el _de boca en boca_ se había convertido en _*de* boca a boca, _cosa que puede ser muy agradable pero que no expresa lo mismo


Pero el_ boca a boca_ (sin ese *de* anterior) tiene ese doble significado. Me pregunto si el DRAE recogió ese error, o si Carreter se refería exclusivamente al cambio erróneo de *en* por* a *en la expresión _*de *boca* a *boca_.

*boca a boca*


> *1.*loc. adv. *a boca.*
> *2.*loc. adj. Dicho de la respiración artificial: Que consiste en aplicar la *boca* a la de la persona accidentada para insuflarle aire con un ritmo determinado.




*a boca*


> *1.*loc. adv. Verbalmente o de palabra.



Vamos, que para mí está el_ *boca a boca*_ respiratorio y también el* boca a boca*, de palabra (sin* de*). Que se parece pero que no es lo mismo que el ir _*de boca en boca*_, que se publicita oralmente (aquí sí con *de*).

EDIT: lo del boca a oreja sí parece una broma, pero lo que he intentado explicar (?) (preguntar más bien) me deja la duda de qué quiso decir exactamente Lázaro Carreter.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Boca a boca, en todos los ámbitos, de toda la vida. Una boca, luego otra boca, luego otra... como eslabones. Boca a oreja no me da esa idea.


----------



## Little Chandler

Dudando sobre esta expresión encontré este hilo, que a su vez me llevó a buscar un poco más de información.



Colchonero said:


> Creo que el origen de este asunto está en uno  de los "dardos" que publicó el maestro Lázaro Carreter. Se burlaba en  él de aquellos que usan mal expresiones hechas. Decía, por ejemplo, que  había escuchado _en olor de multitudes_ por _en loor de multitudes; _y  señalaba con toda razón que el olor de las multitudes era una  asquerosidad y no una aclamación pública. Del mismo modo contaba que el _de boca en boca_ se había convertido en _de boca a boca, _cosa  que puede ser muy agradable pero que no expresa lo mismo; y creo  recordar que en ese mismo artículo comentaba de pasada que lo correcto  sería _de boca a oreja_; pero lo hacía como una broma: se ve que la propuesta humorística de Lázaro tuvo éxito.


Me pareció interesante conocer la visión de Lázaro Carreter sobre el asunto por lo que busqué el libro "El dardo en la palabra" y releí el "dardo" "En loor de multitud", pero por desgracia no dice nada sobre bocas. Quizá haya otra versión anterior que no he conseguido encontrar.




Jaime Bien said:


> No sé de dónde salió lo del "boca a oreja". Me parece, con perdón, una de aquellas estupideces que alguien cree que tienen sentido y que inevitablemente encuentran seguidores que piensan "Ah, es verdad". En español, la expresión "de boca en boca" significa que algo se ha ido propagando de una persona a otra, sin necesidad de medios masivos: yo se lo he dicho a alguien, ese alguien a otro y así sucesivamente. Y lo que comunica a otra persona es la voz, la boca, aunque en el medio esté el oído, la oreja. Esa es nuestra lógica, válida como otras. Y la expresión para indicar que algo se ha transmitido "de boca en boca" es que ha funcionado "el boca a boca".



Totalmente de acuerdo con esto. Os dejo un enlace a este interesante artículo de Humberto Hernández, donde explica cómo los hablantes tenemos tendencia "a asociar cada palabra con un sentido determinado y a proporcionar una explicación espontánea e ingenua sobre su origen."

Este es un pequeño fragmento:
[...] Parecidos argumentos se están utilizando para censurar el uso de la expresión _el boca a boca _con  el significado de 'verbalmente, de palabra', sobre todo, cuando se  quiere ponderar la importancia de la divulgación verbal de algún  acontecimiento ("La mejor forma de dar a conocer nuestro proyecto es el  boca a boca"); sí se utiliza mucho con el valor de 'modo de respiración  artificial que consiste en aplicar la boca a la de la persona  accidentada para insuflarle aire con un ritmo determinado'. Se sugiere  que lo correcto para el sentido 'verbalmente o de palabra' sería  utilizar expresiones alternativas como _*el boca a oreja _o _*el boca a oído_,  u otras propuestas disparatadas similares. Una vez más se intenta  explicar el significado de una locución acudiendo al valor referencial  del grupo de palabras que la constituyen [...]

En el libro de José Luis García Martín "Dicho y hecho" aparece lo siguiente: "Eladio de Pablo se quejó de que, con representaciones únicas, no hay tiempo para que funcione el boca a boca (el boca a oreja, dijo él)." Corrigiendo "el boca a oreja" como inadecuado.

En definitiva, que lo correcto es "de boca en boca" como locución adverbial y "el boca a boca" como locución nominal.

Creo que ya estaba claro con lo que se había hablado en este hilo, pero quería hacer mi pequeña aportación.


----------



## JosephMura

Quiero ofrecer una opinión desligada por completa del tema gramatical, para aquellos que no les satisfizo del todo los comentarios anteriores o que desean conocer una opinión distinta.


Pienso que cuando se profiere "boca a boca", se hace referencia a la proliferación de comentarios sobre un tema en particular entre los grupos de interés del mismo, en un determinado espacio y tiempo; por lo que en este caso, el tema en particular pasa de la boca de uno a la boca de otro (comunicación), siempre y cuando en el receptor se produzca un tipo de estimulo (ya sea positivo o negativo) que asegure la difusión del mensaje, y así sucesivamente.

Por ejemplo, si una persona tiene conocimiento sobre una promoción especial, de la cual se sabe que no muchas personas conocen, tiene la opción tanto de mantenerla en secreto como de comunicársela a sus allegados, para esta última situación, puede que no todos los receptores a los cuales se les haga saber dicha oferta tengan el mismo interés que el emisor sobre el tema, por lo que su respuesta a tal acontecimiento no será de proliferación, pero en cambio si el receptor se siente interesado con el mensaje proporcionado, volverá a tener las mismas opciones que el emisor original (compartirla o no); de esta forma se delimita la zona de alcance del "boca a boca", mientras que el tiempo en el cual va a existir dicho suceso tendrá un límite por defecto hasta la fecha en el cual culmine totalmente la promoción especial (puede ser más).


Por otra parte, está "boca a oreja", el cual creo que se refiere solo a la emisión no masiva de un mensaje. El mensaje se trasmite de la boca del emisor a la "oreja" del receptor en la cual termina su 'proliferación'.

Teniendo el ejemplo anterior, el emisor original trasmite el mensaje de la promoción especial a un allegado, pero se da a entender explícitamente que dicho mensaje no debe ser comunicado a otras personas - digamos que el hecho de no hacerlo beneficiaría tanto al emisor como al receptor -, por lo cual no hay una comunicación masiva como en el "boca a boca", pero sí una comunicación moderada y controlada.


_En conclusión, tenemos las siguientes características para ambas expresiones:_

*Boca a boca:* Comunicación masiva y descontrolada, delimitada por el interés de las personas (ya sea positivo o negativo) que ocurre en un cierto periodo de tiempo.

*Boca a oreja:* Comunicación moderada y controlada que ocurre en un grupo menor de personas y que se da - también - en un cierto periodo de tiempo.


----------



## Cbes

Like an Angel said:


> ¿Pero cómo hacés para que la noticia -o lo que fuere- se propague? Si llega a tus oídos y ahí queda ¿qué publicidad lograría? Nunca antes había escuchado/leído *de boca a oreja*, y siempre he utilizado *de boca en boca*, que no me parece incorrecto para nada. Está bien que en el medio tiene que haber una oreja, pero si hago oídos sordos  no va a salir de mi boca y nadie se va a enterar de la noticia ¿no? Entonces lo que se hace es transmitir algo de boca en boca, la noticia pasa por los labios de todos, se propaga de boca en boca para poder ser escuchada por los oídos de todos.
> 
> Saludos.




Totalmente de acuerdo.
Es como el virus de la gripe (la noticia), va saltando de persona a persona (de boca en boca), el receptor (el oído) está implícito. Se necesita una nueva boca para que se siga propagando.
No digo que de boca a oreja esté mal, sino que me parece que no tiene la contundencia de expresar que la noticia se esparce a diestra y siniestra.
Saludos


----------



## Sembrador

Cbes said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Es como el virus de la gripe (la noticia), va saltando de persona a persona (de boca en boca), el receptor (el oído) está implícito. Se necesita una nueva boca para que se siga propagando.
> No digo que de boca a oreja esté mal, sino que me parece que no tiene la contundencia de expresar que la noticia se esparce a diestra y siniestra.
> Saludos



Entonces, ¿lo más correcto sería "de boca a oreja a cerebro a boca"?

Es muy largo... 

"De boca en boca" se entiende bien. Recuerdo un programa de televisión muy malo que se llamaba así, y trataba de chismes faranduleros. Yo usaría "de boca a boca" para referirme a la reanimación pulmonar, o al pasarse un caramelo con nuestra novia en un gesto apasionado.  

¡Saludos!


----------



## jordi picarol

El problema es que la expresión que se suele usar es "boca A boca". No se trata de la que ustedes mencionan, que se cita en el DRAE como: "*andar de **~** en **~*una noticia o un asunto. * 1.* loc. verb. Saberse de público, estar divulgado."
El famoso "boca a boca" se define como: "*2.* loc. adj. Dicho de la respiración artificial: Que consiste en aplicar la *boca* a la de la persona accidentada para insuflarle aire con un ritmo determinado".
En consecuencia, de boca A boca es incorrecto, de boca EN boca, no.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Little Chandler

jordi picarol said:


> El problema es que la expresión que se suele usar es "boca A boca". No se trata de la que ustedes mencionan, que se cita en el DRAE como: "*andar de **~** en **~*una noticia o un asunto. * 1.* loc. verb. Saberse de público, estar divulgado."
> El famoso "boca a boca" se define como: "*2.* loc. adj. Dicho de la respiración artificial: Que consiste en aplicar la *boca* a la de la persona accidentada para insuflarle aire con un ritmo determinado".
> En consecuencia, de boca A boca es incorrecto, de boca EN boca, no.



Como expuse en mi anterior mensaje (#45) "boca a boca" es lo correcto cuando se utiliza a modo de sustantivo. Por ejemplo en la siguiente frase:

_No hicimos ninguna publicidad, el boca a boca bastó para que la iniciativa fuera un éxito._

"De boca en boca" se utiliza como adverbio y no encaja en estos casos. Otro ejemplo:

_Estoy bien relacionada en los círculos que nos interesan en Madrid, haremos correr el boca a boca para darte a conocer sin que nadie te vincule conmigo._ [de "El tiempo entre costuras", María Dueñas]


----------



## jordi picarol

_"No hicimos ninguna publicidad, el boca a boca bastó para que la iniciativa fuera un éxito"
Desde luego, si se esta ahogando..
Una locución nominal _equivale a un sustantivo y funciona como tal. ¿A qué sustantivo equivale boca a boca?
_Saludos
Jordi_


----------



## engranaje

Esa expresión, la escuché por primera vez, en Asterix y Obelix, decía Panoramix: "El secreto ha ido de boca de druida a oreja de druida", es decir que la frase existe, aunque el uso más extendido es el de su hermana "de boca en boca", aunque tiene un matiz distinto, en este caso se acentúa la difusión de mensaje. 
También existe la expresión "de padres a hijos", si lo prefieres.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


engranaje said:


> Esa expresión, la escuché por primera vez, en Asterix y Obelix, decía Panoramix: "El secreto ha ido de boca de druida a oreja de druida", es decir que la frase existe,


No me fiaría mucho, es evidente que es una traducción literal de la expresión francesa por _boca a boca_. No significa que no existe, solo quiero decir que este ejemplo no es representativo de lo que se suele decir. Pienso que, sencillamente, el traductor no hizo bien su trabajo.


jordi picarol said:


> ¿A qué sustantivo equivale boca a boca?


 - Un rumor

Hasta luego


----------



## Little Chandler

jordi picarol said:


> _
> Una locución nominal _equivale a un sustantivo y funciona como tal. ¿A qué sustantivo equivale boca a boca?


No sé si entiendo tu pregunta. Parece que pensaras que toda locución nominal ha de tener un sustativo equivalente. No es eso, ¿no?



engranaje said:


> Esa expresión, la escuché por primera vez, en Asterix y Obelix, decía Panoramix: "El secreto ha ido de boca de druida a oreja de druida", es decir que la frase existe, aunque el uso más extendido es el de su hermana "de boca en boca", aunque tiene un matiz distinto, en este caso se acentúa la difusión de mensaje.
> También existe la expresión "de padres a hijos", si lo prefieres.



Difícilmente la conclusión se deriva de la premisa... O bueno, sí, la frase existe porque alguien la escribió alguna vez. Pero obviamente que un traductor la haya utilizado no la convierte en correcta.

Si echas un vistazo a esto podrías sacar la misma conclusión sobre "en loor de multitudes". Se utiliza erróneamente pero no por ello se ha de aceptar como correcta. Se debe decir "en olor de multitudes".

Puede que al alguien le resulte de interés este enlace: http://www.fundeu.es/consulta/boca-a-boca-o-boca-a-oreja-31151/


----------

